# My first interior RRP job...



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start my first interior RRP job. It shouldn't be bad, just the trim to worry about. I'm planning on 6mil poly duct taped to the floors, coveralls for myself and my helper, half faced respirators, gloves, shoe covers, sticky mats, plastic sheeting over the doors, and warning tape. As far as the work goes the plan is to wet scrape the trim and one ceiling, and then lightly sand with my new *FESTOOL* sanders and extractor:thumbsup:. Clean everything with pre-moistened towels, mist the plastic with water, put all the disposables in properly sealed plastic bags, and then HEPA vac the floor. am I missing anything?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

The only thing I see missing is some whining about RRP.....


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

*RRP SUCKS* ..... how's that?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hehehe.... Seriously, good luck:yes:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I'm getting ready to start my first interior RRP job. It shouldn't be bad, just the trim to worry about. I'm planning on 6mil poly duct taped to the floors, coveralls for myself and my helper, half faced respirators, gloves, shoe covers, sticky mats, plastic sheeting over the doors, and warning tape. As far as the work goes the plan is to wet scrape the trim and one ceiling, and then lightly sand with my new *FESTOOL* sanders and extractor:thumbsup:. Clean everything with pre-moistened towels, mist the plastic with water, put all the disposables in properly sealed plastic bags, and then HEPA vac the floor. am I missing anything?


Just don't forget the paperwork( the old saying " the job isn't finished until the paperwork is done" has never been more true) and you should be fine. Best of luck-hope it's a good payday....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mpminter said:


> am I missing anything?


Don't forget your paperwork!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CliffK said:


> Just don't forget the paperwork( the old saying " the job isn't finished until the paperwork is done" has never been more true) and you should be fine. Best of luck-hope it's a good payday....


Dam CliffK, you beat me! :yes:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, paperwork. I hate paperwork...


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I'm getting ready to start my first interior RRP job. It shouldn't be bad, just the trim to worry about. I'm planning on 6mil poly duct taped to the floors, coveralls for myself and my helper, half faced respirators, gloves, shoe covers, sticky mats, plastic sheeting over the doors, and warning tape. As far as the work goes the plan is to wet scrape the trim and one ceiling, and then lightly sand with my new *FESTOOL* sanders and extractor:thumbsup:. Clean everything with pre-moistened towels, mist the plastic with water, put all the disposables in properly sealed plastic bags, and then HEPA vac the floor. am I missing anything?


Just making sure you realize that you can use thinner poly if you want. You don't have to have coveralls, respirators, gloves, shoe covers, sticky mats and warning tape for RRP (OSHA is different). Don't forget to close windows and cover air ducts within the work area. Place warning sign.

You also have to HEPA vac the walls, so do this and end RRP before any wall paint.

I'm jealous about the Festool


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Dean CRCNA said:


> Just making sure you realize that you can use thinner poly if you want. You don't have to have coveralls, respirators, gloves, shoe covers, sticky mats and warning tape for RRP (OSHA is different). Don't forget to close windows and cover air ducts within the work area. Place warning sign.
> 
> You also have to HEPA vac the walls, so do this and end RRP before any wall paint.
> 
> I'm jealous about the Festool


I was under the impression that all the personal protection and containment gear I mentioned were required under RRP. I also thought that 6 mil was the standard. I'll have to take a look through my class notes again...

yeah, Festool is here to stay :thumbsup:


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I was under the impression that all the personal protection and containment gear I mentioned were required under RRP. I also thought that 6 mil was the standard. I'll have to take a look through my class notes again...
> 
> yeah, Festool is here to stay :thumbsup:


Yeah, the stuff is mentioned in the book and classes ... just not in the actual law itself


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Take a few pics for your records

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

As long as there is other work to be had I will never do RRP work.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mpminter said:


> I'm getting ready to start my first interior RRP job. It shouldn't be bad, just the trim to worry about. I'm planning on 6mil poly duct taped to the floors, coveralls for myself and my helper, half faced respirators, gloves, shoe covers, sticky mats, plastic sheeting over the doors, and warning tape. As far as the work goes the plan is to wet scrape the trim and one ceiling, and then lightly sand with my new *FESTOOL* sanders and extractor:thumbsup:. Clean everything with pre-moistened towels, mist the plastic with water, put all the disposables in properly sealed plastic bags, and then HEPA vac the floor. am I missing anything?


Yes your sanity!


----------

